# Mini micro sword (Lilaeopsis nova "mini") - has anyone ever grown this plant?



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've recently aquired a handful of these plants from a local club member. There doesn't seem to be any info on the web about this plant at all. It looks to be a smaller version of the typical Micro sword plant. From the looks of it, it should make a nice foreground plant in any tank. That being said, I've planted some in a 10g and was wondering if there's anyone who's ever grown it before. 

There's a few questions I'd like to ask those who've actually grown this plant before:
-Is this a slow growing or fast growing plant?
-Can it be grown emersed?

If nobody knows, I'd be finding out anyway on my own but thought I'd put it out there in case someone already knew. 

Thanks,


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I've seen it around a few times never gotten to try it myself. I think UG had it at one time in his tank.

Craig


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I am fairly positive I received some from Minsc a couple months back.

I've found it to be a slow grower, though it may still be adjusting and pressurized CO2 will likely speed things up. In my case, the old leaves died off and the new leaves are now sprouting out of the Aquasoil. I am growing it submersed.

The old leaves were about 1-2" in height.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

It grows pretty slowly, but once it reaches a critical mass it can fill in pretty quick.
The stuff is pretty much bulletproof, as carpet plants go.

Here is a mixture of micro-mini and UG:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting up the pix Minsc. Would you happen to have a pic of the same tank zoomed out? Cool fish btw.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

I actually don't. If I find the time, I'll take some tomorrow.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You'll have to scroll down a bit, but Ugly Genius had a full Mini Microsword carpet in the last incarnation of Source

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/76167-ada-mini-m-source-19.html


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Here we go:








The dark green is the micro mini and the light green is UG. I didn't actually plan on having a mixed carpet, it just sort of happened... it works pretty well though, the microsword holds onto the substrate much better than the UG, and keeps it from working it's way loose.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Minsc said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly looks good bro. Nice tank! Thanks for taking your time to post up a pic for me man. I've got a little 10g fully planted with this stuff now. We'll see how well it grows for me. I was told that it's slow to settle in but after 3-4 weeks it should take off. I don't have CO2 in this tank but will be using excel. Wish me luck.


----------

